# what car should i drive to the job



## Murphy (Dec 10, 2009)

I have a nissan. My brother has a ford .. would I get ridiculed for driving the nissan to the union job site?


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

I don't know about others, but I don't give an F what you drive as long as you show up on time.


----------



## Murphy (Dec 10, 2009)

exactly thats what i would expect. especially in these times, not everyone is going to have american cars. I may take my brothers car the first few days to see feel it out. My car is soooo much better on gas though


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

If you get any hassle, remind them that Nissan is an American company.


----------



## Murphy (Dec 10, 2009)

knowshorts said:


> If you get any hassle, remind them that Nissan is an American company.


oh really? well that changes everything then lol.. ha


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

In Detroit you could drive either, but they have special parking lots for your Nissan and for some reason they tend to get scratched a lot. :jester:


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Murphy said:


> oh really? well that changes everything then lol.. ha


Google Nissan USA headquarters.


----------



## Murphy (Dec 10, 2009)

Zog said:


> In Detroit you could drive either, but they have special parking lots for your Nissan and for some reason they tend to get scratched a lot. :jester:


 ha no way! lol geez


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Murphy said:


> I have a nissan. My brother has a ford .. would I get ridiculed for driving the nissan to the union job site?



Well now that you have a new job you need a new truck as well..:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Murphy said:


> ha no way! lol geez


Yes way... you brothers really care about each other..


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Murphy said:


> ha no way! lol geez


Here are some signs
http://www.thetruthaboutcars.com/2010/08/bonus-gallery-no-foreign-parking-signs/


----------



## Murphy (Dec 10, 2009)

Zog said:


> Here are some signs
> http://www.thetruthaboutcars.com/2010/08/bonus-gallery-no-foreign-parking-signs/


 wow.. yea im looking into trading in my car now..Wish i could find a decent suv hybrid, do they make any hybrids with manual transmissions?


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

I drove my Honda to union jobs from the day I started. Heard some minor crap about it from time to time from the hard core brothers but I never missed a day because my car was broke down lol


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

knowshorts said:


> Google Nissan USA headquarters.


Google, where did all the parts get made for my Nissan?, or google where do the profits go when I buy a Nissan?. 

Final assembly is a drop in the well for manufacturing a car, but just because is says assembled in Alabama or Ohio people think it is now an Ameican product. So you need to look at the bigger picture.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Murphy said:


> wow.. yea im looking into trading in my car now..Wish i could find a decent suv hybrid, do they make any hybrids with manual transmissions?


There is no such thing as a decent SUV Hybrid, you ROI is going to be around 15 years to save enough on gas to pay for the extra costs. Not to mention all the harm builing a hybrid does to the environment compared to a normal vehicle.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Zog said:


> Google, where did all the parts get made for my Nissan?, or google where do the profits go when I buy a Nissan?.
> 
> Final assembly is a drop in the well for manufacturing a car, but just because is says assembled in Alabama or Ohio people think it is now an Ameican product. So you need to look at the bigger picture.


Without using Google, I imagine, during R&D the parts are made in house. After the parts are "perfect", they get shopped around. The one and only reason is cost. It's not necessarily because of US labor costs. The parts can be manufactured faster and cheaper by subbing them out because Nissan would not need thousands of CNC machines and the real estate to operate them. 

Where do all the profits go? Into the hands of every shareholder.


----------



## Chevyman30571 (Jan 30, 2009)

I have a nissan. My brother has a ford .. would I get ridiculed for driving the nissan to the union job site?

Not trying to be an ass here but you have a lot more things to worry about then what type of car to show up with.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

i only drive my american made jeep, and only wear american made clothes, and only use american made tools...... 

now that i got my sarcasm out of the way, who cares what you drive. just be there on time. 

now, if you work where there are no roads, then you might want to get a truck


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

knowshorts said:


> Without using Google, I imagine, during R&D the parts are made in house. After the parts are "perfect", they get shopped around. The one and only reason is cost. It's not necessarily because of US labor costs. The parts can be manufactured faster and cheaper by subbing them out because Nissan would not need thousands of CNC machines and the real estate to operate them.
> 
> Where do all the profits go? Into the hands of every shareholder.


Not a business major are you? Nissan is not an American company, subsidiary corporations are for tax purpose and to bypass tariffs. Nike builds shoes in Indonesia and has Indonesian subsidiary but all the real profits come back to the USA.
They make some nice cars but everyone bought here causes wealth to shift to Japan.


----------



## Murphy (Dec 10, 2009)

mikeh32 said:


> i only drive my american made jeep, and only wear american made clothes, and only use american made tools......
> 
> now that i got my sarcasm out of the way, who cares what you drive. just be there on time.
> 
> now, if you work where there are no roads, then you might want to get a truck


yea im looking into an american made truck because i have a nissan versa


----------



## Murphy (Dec 10, 2009)

Chevyman30571 said:


> I have a nissan. My brother has a ford .. would I get ridiculed for driving the nissan to the union job site?
> 
> Not trying to be an ass here but you have a lot more things to worry about then what type of car to show up with.


 
no offense taken, I know. I just want to fit in as much as possible. I dont want any reason for a bad reputation


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Murphy said:


> I have a nissan. My brother has a ford .. would I get ridiculed for driving the nissan to the union job site?


Is a Nissian the car with the flower holder built into the dashboard? 

I would rather push the Ford there than drive whatever the other thing is.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

knowshorts said:


> Without using Google, I imagine, during R&D the parts are made in house. After the parts are "perfect", they get shopped around. The one and only reason is cost. It's not necessarily because of US labor costs. The parts can be manufactured faster and cheaper by subbing them out because Nissan would not need thousands of CNC machines and the real estate to operate them.
> 
> Where do all the profits go? Into the hands of every shareholder.


Not a business major are you? Nissan is not an American company, subsidiary corporations are for tax purpose and to bypass tariffs. Nike builds shoes in Indonesia and has Indonesian subsidiary but all the real profits come back to the USA.
They make some nice cars but every car bought here causes wealth to shift to Japan.


----------



## Nastyniz (Jun 16, 2011)

Relax Murphy. Your about as anxious as all of us. I was at the meeting we had on Tuesday Idk If I met you, the BA did say there's alot of murphys in this group lol. I don't think anyone's gonna really care about what we drive. Especcially with the way the economy is and gas prices on the rise. I know the ideal way is to buy american made thats the union mentality. I drive a ford now and all ive driven has been ford, but honestly im looking at a tacoma next.
How can anyone knock you for what you buy, either way didnt you put money in an americans pocket, and put food on table for his american kids? thats how i look at it.

Btw did you find out where your working yet? Me and two of my buddys havent heard anything yet.


----------



## Murphy (Dec 10, 2009)

Nastyniz said:


> Relax Murphy. Your about as anxious as all of us. I was at the meeting we had on Tuesday Idk If I met you, the BA did say there's alot of murphys in this group lol. I don't think anyone's gonna really care about what we drive. Especcially with the way the economy is and gas prices on the rise. I know the ideal way is to buy american made thats the union mentality. I drive a ford now and all ive driven has been ford, but honestly im looking at a tacoma next.
> How can anyone knock you for what you buy, either way didnt you put money in an americans pocket, and put food on table for his american kids? thats how i look at it.
> 
> Btw did you find out where your working yet? Me and two of my buddys havent heard anything yet.


Hey, nice to run into someone on here.. Yea I wouldnt expect too much hassel about it but will be looking for a new truck soon anyhow, Not much space for my tools in the little hatchback I currently drive. I havent heard anything yet, I assume monday we will start or get a call. I recall Ed saying something about the interns getting paid starting monday.


----------



## Nastyniz (Jun 16, 2011)

Yeah the the waiting game sucks. My boss immediately fired me lol. But yeah that's what I figured as well why make us start mid week? I think we'll end up getting calls either today or Friday.


----------



## Murphy (Dec 10, 2009)

Nastyniz said:


> Yeah the the waiting game sucks. My boss immediately fired me lol. But yeah that's what I figured as well why make us start mid week? I think we'll end up getting calls either today or Friday.


 
wow.. who did you work for? I am glad everyone at my work took it well. and yea,, I just cantt wait until we are a few months in and Im used to everything


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

Murphy said:


> yea im looking into an american made truck because i have a nissan versa


I only drive it cause it was 500 bucks and it will go anywhere I need it to go. remote work sucks

I also use a german car to drive around clients and go to meetings, a jap car to drive far(great gas), an american car to go fast... the list goes on. 

No one should really care what kind of car you drive. as long as you are there, who cares


----------



## cbr (Jun 14, 2011)

If anything guys will mess with you about your tools


----------



## Nastyniz (Jun 16, 2011)

He knew for awhile probably 2 weeks but after i left the meeting. I texted him and was like yo I should be in tomorrow unless i get a call, I got. " I dont need you right now ill let you know if I do" haters wanna hate I guess. I worked for amber electric for like two years.

Not worried about the tools i have more tools than some guys in the trade for 5 years lol. 
'if it aint klein it aint mine"


----------



## garddogg56 (May 24, 2011)

nissan AMERICAN:blink:Buy AMERICAN the job you save WILL be your own glock,a.g.russel knives,misubeshi,vw toyota(and I don't give a RATS ASS if it's made in USA) all FROM THE MAKERS OF WORLD WAR TWO


----------



## cbr (Jun 14, 2011)

Honestly today there are no so called American cars parts come in from all across the world that goes for all auto makers. You can have assembled in America but even then so called imports are assembled here. So what is an American made car? 

Nissan puts out a fine truck my 1994 XE has over 350,000 miles all original now my 2005 Chevy has already seen two transmissions and every gauge in it is broken


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Are you really that concerned what others think about the car you drive that you need to ask us? Who cares what they think-- I'll ride in a pink VW and if they don't like it I could care less.


----------



## Murphy (Dec 10, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Are you really that concerned what others think about the car you drive that you need to ask us? Who cares what they think-- I'll ride in a pink VW and if they don't like it I could care less.


yea i know its so stupid.. like cbr said. nothing is ever made in just one country these days..


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

Unless you are in a major UAW mfg area there is really nothing much to worry about IMO. But I think in one of those areas I would be careful. Lots of mortgage payments made due to those factories and wrong or right some take it personally. From what I have heard Zog hit it dead on.

Anywhere else and whoever said whatever gets you there on time had the right answer.

Glad to hear you made it without incident, good luck!


----------



## Murphy (Dec 10, 2009)

yea i know the most important thing is getting there on time.. My car is reliable I am the original owner, taking a risk on something used is not the best idea. I will see how it goes, I will tell them I am in the process of getting a truck if anyone brings it up.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Murphy said:


> yea i know its so stupid.. like cbr said. nothing is ever made in just one country these days..


Yeah, I heard on the news the other night that Chinese families are making babies in China and vacationing in America 8-9 months later so their child is American. DEAD SERIOUS.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

brian john said:


> Yeah, I heard on the news the other night that Chinese families are making babies in China and vacationing in America 8-9 months later so their child is American. DEAD SERIOUS.


 
Yeah, but they still can't fool me !


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Murphy said:


> Not much space for my tools in the little hatchback I currently drive.


Hey man, I've been driving small cars for the past 5 years, and probably am required to carry more tools than you will be as a union boy. The versa may be a bit smaller, if at all, you should be fine.

Remember, there's a difference between what you *want* and what you _need._


I've driven this into quarries.


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

Drive whatever car you have, import or domestic. It's no-ones business but your own on what you drive.


----------



## HellzBellz (May 22, 2011)

*Really?*

Pretty sure anything better than your mom dropping you off in a mini van, giving you a kiss, and handing you a brown bag and screaming I love you out the passenger side window while you walk past your entire crew wearing a sponge bob back pack is OK to drive to work. 

I really can't believe this is a topic.


----------



## travelingelec (May 31, 2011)

Zog said:


> There is no such thing as a decent SUV Hybrid, you ROI is going to be around 15 years to save enough on gas to pay for the extra costs. Not to mention all the harm builing a hybrid does to the environment compared to a normal vehicle.


 
Not to mention if everybody drove hybrids or electrical cars it would jack up the price of electricity.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I bought a Toyota Tacoma brand new in 2003. I started in the trade at a job site with several dozen electricians in 2005, and was there for 8 months. I drove my Toyota into work every day and no one ever took issue with it. I did hear, once in a blue moon, a joking "So when you gonna get rid of that truck?" comment or two but no one was ever serious and no one ever vandalized my pickup. If I was buying a new pickup now I'd buy an American vehicle, but my 'yota is gonna last a while. I'm putting a new vinyl floor in it this weekend :thumbup:

The only thing I won't do is put an IBEW bug on a non-American vehicle.


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

Drive that ricer around here and you'll have a brick through your window bud! :whistling2:


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

al13nw4r3LC76 said:


> Drive that ricer around here and you'll have a brick through your window bud! :whistling2:


Adingdangdoo!


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

al13nw4r3LC76 said:


> Drive that ricer around here and you'll have a brick through your window bud! :whistling2:


There was a time when that was true, I would HOPE those days are over.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I can understand the not wanting of non union cars being on lots of union organizations to a point . Truth be known it is probably more pro American worker to buy a foreign named car than a old name American car. Most of the major Japanese auto makers have assembly plants in the US and they will invest in the US when the US companies will not. I drive a Chevrolet.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Acadian9 said:


> Drive whatever car you have, import or domestic. It's no-ones business but your own on what you drive.


Spoken like a true Canadian:laughing:


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

brian john said:


> There was a time when that was true, I would HOPE those days are over.


Go visit Detroit


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Do you shop at WalMart?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

What if you ride a bicycle? Better be American made. What if you walk? Better be American made walking shoes!


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Peter D said:


> What if you ride a bicycle? Better be American made. What if you walk? Better be American made walking shoes!


 Should I take the Caddy, or maybe the Beemer, Ah! to hell with it, Ill just
take one of the Mercedes. 

Honey! Will you call the chauffeur to bring one around please! 

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Here's my attitude about my cars.. I'll drive whatever I want and noboby better touch it unless they like the business end of Glock pointed at them telling them to assume the position. LOL!


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

brian john said:


> There was a time when that was true, I would HOPE those days are over.


That's what I heard from some old timers. People in my local drive every make and model you can think of. Whatever gets you to work is good enough.


----------



## kennydmeek (Sep 12, 2009)

I like Dennis' idea about the pink vee dub... Then they'll think you're loony tunes and won't &:?& with you about anything....


----------



## lefleuron (May 22, 2010)

Speaking of Detroit,

I was on the old E-Bay just looking around.

Watched a pretty nice looking house in Detroit go for $1100.00 free and clear.

Too bad nobody in Detroit could afford those high prices. I now understand why people there send their keys back to the bank and default. One house payment on a thirty year note is more then the house is worth.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Peter D said:


> What if you ride a bicycle? Better be American made. What if you walk? Better be American made walking shoes!


I use to ride a bike everywhere. I was told by the union apprenticeship director it was unacceptable method of transportation for electricians and to get the GD bike off union property at once. He pulled me out of a class to tell me this. Local 26 was (at that time) in a bad neighborhood and I refused. Luckily a level headed service driver over heard this as* and let me put my bike in his truck.

I use to ride to work everyday and never had any issues with union men from any trade. I asked about fighting this slob over the issue and was told I would most likely be black balled and to let it go, just drive my truck to the hall.

The apprenticeship director was a fat slob and should have been riding a bike or walking.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

al13nw4r3LC76 said:


> Drive that ricer around here and you'll have a brick through your window bud! :whistling2:


I live in WA and I better not catch you putting a brick through my window.


----------



## lefleuron (May 22, 2010)

brian john said:


> I use to ride a bike everywhere. I was told by the union apprenticeship director it was unacceptable method of transportation for electricians and to get the GD bike off union property at once. He pulled me out of a class to tell me this. Local 26 was (at that time) in a bad neighborhood and I refused. Luckily a level headed service driver over heard this as* and let me put my bike in his truck.
> 
> I use to ride to work everyday and never had any issues with union men from any trade. I asked about fighting this slob over the issue and was told I would most likely be black balled and to let it go, just drive my truck to the hall.
> 
> The apprenticeship director was a fat slob and should have been riding a bike or walking.


 Brian,

I once had a stewart like this too. I honestly dont understand these guys thinking, its almost like tin badge syndrome or something.

He got chit canned because he never showed up to work, that kind of stuff didnt bother him. But the BMW I had in the lot sure did.

I hope he is flipping burgers now, and I have moved over to Audi.:laughing:


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

lefleuron said:


> Speaking of Detroit,
> 
> I was on the old E-Bay just looking around.
> 
> ...


We (Alaska) were stuck on stupid in 1986-87...14 banks and loan outfits went belly-up, the economy? People were driving by the bank throwing keys up on the doorways...as their last stop in Anchorage - driving to America, with just enought to get through Canada...

I had to tramp as an apprentice (which taught me a lot!) because of a collapsed economy - same thing Detroit is experiencing. 

"Common sense" is so uncommon anymore, scary times....

When times get tough, it's good to be just *driving* a car, regardless of where it is from.


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

Rockyd said:


> When times get tough, it's good to be just *driving* a car, regardless of where it is from.


I heard that.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> Remember, there's a difference between what you *want* and what you _need._


 No, there is a difference between what *YOU* want and what *YOU * need. I *need* a huge gass guzzling, ozone molesting, tree eating mammoth of a vehicle. I *want* to use it to run over little VW's.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

gold said:


> No, there is a difference between what *YOU* want and what *YOU * need. I *need* a huge gass guzzling, ozone molesting, tree eating mammoth of a vehicle. I *want* to use it to run over little VW's.
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


Please do, I'm in the market for a little Ford instead.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> Please do, I'm in the market for a little Ford instead.


I'll trade you my minivan.:laughing:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

gold said:


> I'll trade you my minivan.:laughing:


That's actually kind of tempting, I'm tired of sitting so damn low to the ground on long drives. Just make sure you don't leave the kids in the backseat, that kind of weight will drop my MPG's.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> That's actually kind of tempting, I'm tired of sitting so damn low to the ground on long drives. Just make sure you don't leave the kids in the backseat, that kind of weight will drop my MPG's.


You sayin i got fat kids fras? 

:gunsmilie:


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

gold said:


> You sayin i got fat kids fras?
> 
> :gunsmilie:


Ok the odler 2 may be a little on the husky side I'll let that slide. Number 3 is tiny tho ...


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

gold said:


> You sayin i got fat kids fras?
> 
> :gunsmilie:


No, I just see how tempting it may be to unload the rascals and I will not have that.


Alright, maybe one, but you have to buy my first tank of gas.


----------

